# [SOLVED] Doom collectors edition wont install



## Kaniffy117 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi im having a problem getting Doom collectors edition to install on my comp. When I put the CD in my drive the Cd loads up fine and gives me the menu to install, look at readme, blah, blah, blah. So I click on install but when i do the games doesnt load up at all it doesnt even show me a progress bar on how long before its completed. Please help me.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Doom collectors edition wont install*

Hi,

Make sure you don't have any unneeded programs running during the install (such as antivirus, etc). Check the System Tray (bottom-right corner on the Taskbar) and turn off as much as you can. Press Ctrl-Alt-Del to open the Task Manager, click the Processes tab, and end any processes you know to be unnecessary (if you are unsure, you can take a screenshot of the Task Manager and post it here, and we can tell you what to turn off). Then try the installer again.

If no luck, you can try to install in Safe Mode. Restart your computer, and tap F8 while it's starting up. Select Safe Mode from the list when it appears. Try the installer again once Windows is loaded.

Let us know how you go with all that.


----------



## Kaniffy117 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Doom collectors edition wont install*

Thank you I got the program to install. All i did was turn off unneeded programs and it loaded up just fine thank you very much.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Doom collectors edition wont install*

No worries. Enjoy your game.


----------

